# How to take care of a Dolphin



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I wasn't entirely sure where to post this, but I thought I would share it because, man, it is hilarious. Scary thing is, the guy is serious. Check out some of the other videos with the same guy too, some are...interestingly funny


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Hahaha, oh wow..


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

you mean I can't have a blue whale in my 10 gallon?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

At least a 20g tank Sunstar. Sorry.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

AH! So when I get m 25 gallon setup!!!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

What the...






Either the guy did not have enough time to explain he water change nd cleaning of the gravel properly or the guy actually declorinates the tank THEN puts the water in. 

[grumble]
Really WTF is with ExpertVillage and thier videos like 2-3mins long when Youtube on the newer accounts allow 10mins max and IIRC 30-60mins on the old accounts. They may as well have a stopwatch taped to the camera and slowly and fully explain how to do things and come as close to the 10mins as possible.

Half the time those ExpertVillage videos are common sense or not real helpful tho you can glen some ideas off the video to research more on how to do things right. [/grumble]


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, it's normal for some people to dechlore their tank before adding tab water back in. I've never done it like that. But have heard plenty of people doing it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I add dechlor to the tank instead of the new water - I have no problem with that =)


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Chris S said:


> I add dechlor to the tank instead of the new water - I have no problem with that =)


 I do the same


----------

